# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Süd Thailand > Veranstaltungen >  Am 23.11.2014 findet auf Phuket der  "Laguna Phuket Triathlon 2014" statt

## schiene

Am 23.11.2014 findet auf Phuket der  "Laguna Phuket Triathlon 2014" statt

Date: November 23.11.2014
Venue: Laguna Phuket
http://www.challengelagunaphuket.com...ket-triathlon/

"Southeast Asia's premier multi-sport event, the Laguna Phuket Triathlon, has been going on for almost two decades. The event comprises a 1.8km swim, 55km cycle and 12km run. Over the past eighteen years the popular race has attracted thousands of age group athletes as well as triathlon legends Mark Allen, Greg Welch, Craig Alexander, Paula Newby-Fraser, Michellie Jones and Chrissie Wellington, to name just a few."

----------

